# Standardbild bei 404 Bilderanfrage



## Wolfsbein (2. März 2004)

Hallo
kann ich z.B. über mod_rewrite ein Standardbild liefern, falls die Anfrage zu einem bestimmten Bild ins Leere läuft? Wenn also z.B. 123.jpg angefragt wird und das aber nicht da ist wird einfach 1.jpg geliefert.


----------



## Wolfsbein (2. März 2004)

Ich habe eine Holzhammermethode gefunden:
ErrorDocument 404 http://localhost/dev/hssnews/images/standard.jpg
Das erscheint mir aber nicht als die Beste. Außerdem bräuchte ich etwas, dass ohne den absoluten Pfad auskommt. Hier also einfach standard.jpg.


----------



## Wolfsbein (5. März 2004)

Gibt es sowas wirklich nicht?


----------



## coma (5. März 2004)

Elo

schaut euch mal das .Tutorial an, vielleicht hilft euch das weiter.


----------



## Wolfsbein (5. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von coma _
> *Elo
> 
> schaut euch mal das .Tutorial an, vielleicht hilft euch das weiter. *


Nein. Genau das habe ich ja gemacht. Aber das ist keine elegante Lösung.


----------

